
Troubleshooting Deep Neural Networks: a decision tree for debugging your model - sergeyk
https://twitter.com/josh_tobin_/status/1088830262794833921
======
opless
Actual write-up here[0], rather than on twitter

[0] [http://josh-tobin.com/troubleshooting-deep-neural-networks](http://josh-
tobin.com/troubleshooting-deep-neural-networks)

